# Hunting the Ozarks



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

Spent my 50 years hunting SE Nebraska with many Elm Trees.
Locals to this forum have said the Ozarks are"ELM POOR".
I have been here over a year, its way different.
My dilemma is this:
Should I drive out of the Ozarks (Springfield) to NW Ark, NE OK?
There is a honey hole in the Ozarks and I have not done my work?
Try and time my spots in SE NE and visit the buddies and tell old stories?
Multiple ground temperature swings and weather patterns for most of us right now could cause another OH WELL year?

Bring It On


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

dean said:


> Spent my 50 years hunting SE Nebraska with many Elm Trees.
> Locals to this forum have said the Ozarks are"ELM POOR".
> I have been here over a year, its way different.
> My dilemma is this:
> ...


the ozarks have mushrooms...if you have legs to find them....red oaks can have a few...sycamore...ash...maple...all here in the ozarks......I personally go a bit north for better shroomin....around truman lake and even stockton lake....although I do have a couple nicer spots just east of springtown....good luck


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

jasonl said:


> the ozarks have mushrooms...if you have legs to find them....red oaks can have a few...sycamore...ash...maple...all here in the ozarks......I personally go a bit north for better shroomin....around truman lake and even stockton lake....although I do have a couple nicer spots just east of springtown....good luck


NOT finding a thing BTW....its gonna be another week I think


----------

